# Replacing failing PVC lines with copper



## TWX (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, nice forum here.

We bought a house with a 24x38' workshop a little while ago, and the workshop was plumbed for compressed air with 1/2" PVC. I've since learned that this is not approved for commercial installations due to fragmentation when failing. On top of that, I'm getting leaks where the T-junctions are glued together.

I'm planning my replacement. Among the considerations:


I want to put new piping through holes drilled through 2x12 joists, not suspended below them
System will feed three 3/8x50' hose reels
System will possibly be extended to daily-driver garage
Protrusion through the wall to the outside for tools might be made
Workshop might be set up as a loop
If a loop, four 90 degree bends at corners, if not a loop, at least two
Right now my decision is between 1/2" copper and 3/4" copper, L, soft. Trouble is, 3/4" is a lot more money than half. If I use half I'll make a loop, if I use 3/4" I probably won't. At the 90 degree corners at the ceiling I'm considering using a lazy curve instead of a hard bend to minimize problems, but I don't know how well that'll go. I've read that there's a significant drop in flow when using true 90 degree bends- would I be better off stepping up to a bigger pipe for the corner, or using a pair of 45 degree bends, or the like?


I do plan on adding a ball valve at the end farthest from the compressor to vent the pipe out from time to time.


For adding service to the daily driver garage, I'm on the fence. I need to saw-cut the slab and pull some conduit for low voltage anyway, so I'm debating trying to place a copper line within a conduit to run the line, but I'm not sure if there's a better way.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would run it in 1/2"or 3/4" sch 40 black pipe.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a similar plumbed compressed air sys (from a closet) with all ¾" galvanized pipe and fitting. I felt the moisture in the line dictated galvanize (vs mixed with PVC to ease very low attic work initially). I never considered a joint vs bends causing any noticeable restrictions. I doubt I have experienced any drop in psi using all elbows and tees needed. My pipe plumbing is approx 50’ on a straight line with compressor's drop in approx center (then 3 gal to valves and quick couplings to hose drops and compressor).

You might want to experiment with psi through an elbow compared to a bend and 1/2" to see if it is noticeable. I have all valves and quick coupling at my 3 ceiling drops (compressor and workbench sharing the center drop (deep wall in garage) to be versatile and isolate failures). The comp is connected with flex hose because I will rem the 12 gal 1 HP comp (attached) for service or use when needed. After 30+ years with the gal plumbing vs initial PVC combo that leaked, I h/n noticed any rust of concern at quick couplings or valves. 

Enjoy A System! One drop is at the rear car-port for ext painting, garage ext center post and etc.. 

Question: How do I place a new post, which I once saw and did vs now? Or! Is that an option to paying members?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

In my experience, unless you are running several hundred feet and many bends, you won't notice a psi drop in a home setting.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Jow open the section you want to post in and at the top there should be an icon that says new thread click that and you should be good to go


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

TWX, Please _excuse_ my forum question. Tractornut, Thanks for helping but I have not figured out what I’m missing. Is the attached screen where I should see the New Thread option (if you can see it)?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

By default the site will be on the home page when you open it up on your browser. In the black header you will see the following links :home forum user cp etc. click where it says forum and that will take you to the list of sub forums click the one related to what you are posting about and then just under the header you will see the new thread link click that and post away

I'd post a screen shot but I'm posting from my phone right now since I'm at work


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

TWX, Please Excuse Me! 

Tractornut, Bingo And Thanks! I found New Thread and the Forum I should have been in. I might remember later how this happen if I posted more than one New Threads.

1. My Favorite was set to open "Welcome To Power Equipment Forum.com" #1.

2. I should have opened "Equipment Repairs And Maintenance Forum" #12 (as my favorite). The Forum’s Tools Option allows New Threads and that is the Forum I needed for info and sharing.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad I could help


----------

